# Cashing a cheque from someone elses name into my bank



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

My brothers got a cheque he needs cashing and doesnt have a bank account

Now ive looked at google and seen that you can sign he can write on the back of the cheque this cheque is to me and I sign it and I can put it in my bank

But is this possible any help will be appreciated


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

If its got his name as the account payee I think ur stuffed mate, he can always cash it at a cash converters or similar


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

its not a work cheque its a cheque from a whiplash claim

how much would cash converts charge or similar take


----------



## ryan67 (May 4, 2011)

Why doesn't he just open a bank account mate? It's a simple process. Pick a current account to open, none with any account fees etc. Take brother into a said bank's branch with a passport/driver's licence and a utility bill/any proof of current address and he can open it within 10 minutes and deposit the cheque.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

hes got bad credit


----------



## ryan67 (May 4, 2011)

Look into basic bank accounts mate. I'm pretty sure all banks need to have an account on offer for those with bad credit by law. Look up Santander basic account and Barclays etc.. lets him manage his money but can't get an overdraft or pay for stuff in shops. As long as he doesn't have a history of fraud, he should be fine :thumbup1:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

ryan67 said:


> Look into basic bank accounts mate. I'm pretty sure all banks need to have an account on offer for those with bad credit by law. Look up Santander basic account and Barclays etc.. lets him manage his money but can't get an overdraft or pay for stuff in shops. As long as he doesn't have a history of fraud, he should be fine :thumbup1:


will look into it tomorrow thanks


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Check this out http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/banking/basic-bank-accounts


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

On the back of the check he can write the following: pay to the order ( your name) and he signs it and you sign it after. He may have to be present to show ID as we'll but your bank will cash it.

I know he's your brother so just charge the usual 15% fee


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Or just add him to your bank account so he can receive payments into your account.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Rq355 said:


> hes got bad credit


That doesnt matter, most high street banks offer a basic or step account to bad creditors and bankrupts.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Rq355 said:


> hes got bad credit


Anyone can get a basic step account nowadays mate. Many people who ar going bankrupt open these step accounts before they go to court.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Going to go to the bank today with him to open an account

Not sure why he's got bad credit a think there's something he's not told me...


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Rq355 said:


> Going to go to the bank today with him to open an account
> 
> Not sure why he's got bad credit a think there's something he's not told me...


Could be anything mate from not having credit to defaulting on something a few years ago. He'll be right they'll sort him out.


----------



## Gym n juice (Nov 20, 2010)

Pay it in they won't even check! Done it tonnes of times


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

They didn't even check it

Happy days


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> They didn't even check it
> 
> Happy days


you mean they didnt cheque it :laugh:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Rq355 said:


> They didn't even check it
> 
> Happy days


I wouldn't celebrate yet. When it gets to the cheque clearing team they may notice, then they'll bounce it and will likely give you a call and could possibly pass it over to their fraud team!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

this ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

The important thing if he gets a bank account is to make sure they aren't connected to any of his creditors (if he still owes money) as the money could suddenly disappear from his account!

Id recommend co-op for a no frills account


----------

